# Tropical Storm Barry - Hang Tough Louisiana!



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I know there are a number of Louisiana folks that are members of the forum, and I wish y'all the best as this storm hits.

I saw the latest pictures of the height of the Mississippi River nearing the tops of its levee system, and that worries me....

People in Louisiana and the entire Gulf Coast know how to deal with flooding and storms, so I know y'all will be all right.

I have my hurricane kits and go-bags ready just in case, too, but I hope nobody ends up needing theirs this early on....

With any good luck, hopefully this storm will go away quickly and let everyone get back to their lives just as quickly.

Hope you folks are ready, or getting finished up with getting ready, and that everything works out okay for all of you...! :nod:


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Thanks, winds are already picking up here. Lots of folks around me are worried about a repeat of the flood that happened in 16. From the looks of it the eye should pass just west of where I am at so expecting plenty rain, they are forecasting 18-24" and big wind gusts.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Barry is now a Category One Hurricane and making landfall near Morgan City. Roofs being blown off, and trees snapping off, and the flooding has started. Local newscasts showing shrimp boats next to pier pilings with only about a foot still above water. The rivers are flowing very fast towards the Gulf but there is going to be more rain and it will likely trigger backwater flooding. Winds picking up in Texas.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm in Central Louisiana and we are preparing and waiting for it. Who's knows what kind of damage I'm going get. &#128591;


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

All is well still here in Gonzales, biggest gust my weather station has recorded today was 21.7mph. Just windy with light steady rain, still under 1" so far.

If anyone watches live PD they have a camera crew in Lafayette this week, so that could get interesting lol.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Live TV in Terrebonne Parish near Bayou DuLarge showed levees being overtopped in the area where they were raising the levee but had not finished construction. Parish President just ordered mandatory evacuation for everyone south of Falgout Canal.

Three levees now overtopped statewide.

There is a trackhoe about to get submerged. Getting serious....


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Hoping all are safe!


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

It looks like things are calming down some.

Except inside this particular carport:

https://www.wdsu.com/article/watch-dogs-discover-alligator-hiding-from-barry/28386201


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

It's been nothing more than a normal rainy day here.


----------

